# Functionalities for obtaining visas



## kelvinkels (Dec 13, 2021)

The procedure may change for certain criteria, so I did a lot of research and was eventually blown away by the correct information that was supplied here with all of the needed stuff that we need for traveling to Malaysia on an e-medical visa. As a consequence, I'm quite thrilled to get started on this.


Malaysia Single EvisaMalaysia Entry EvisaMalaysia E-Medical Evisa


----------

